Show HN: Put “gifs.com/save/” in front of an Instagram video - RoryGlyphic
======
jszymborski
Awesome... eager to try out the gifs.com API

------
RoryGlyphic
or a vine, fb/twitter video (under 30seconds).

or even a gif if you want that HTML5 optimized video.

Up next is captioning.

-from the guys who brought you gifyoutube

Hope you enjoy <3.

